# Sticky  27.5+ frame compatibility Google.doc listings.



## Guest (Sep 26, 2016)

MoveMaine created this google doc for members to add their respective setups as well a guide for others considering them.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1CfiM8DKCbdqAjvsU0eA0QXnzvBIJ35MW_DJ5jNQeD5w/edit#gid=0


----------



## saywhat (Nov 10, 2007)

Just added a couple new ones. Niner ROS9 (set up SS) and a Titus FIreline EVO set up 1z11


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2016)

Cannondale Jekyll Carbon Team my 2015
DT-Swiss EX-471 
Nobby Nic 3.0" front , Nobby Nic 2.8 rear


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

i've got my Foes Mutz setup 27.5+ Bluto up front Scraper I45 laced to Hope Pro 4 Fat Snows, Rubber is 3.0 rangers, it's a lot of fun!


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I didn't see it there, but any model beside the Niner ROS9 that can fit 3.5 wide tires?


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

The Kona Unit/Big Unit, Sutra LTD, All-City Electric Queen, Salsa Timberjack, or Marin Pine Mountain can hold 27.5+ and should be on this list.


----------



## Jono_SK (Feb 11, 2019)

Funoutside said:


> The Kona Unit/Big Unit, Sutra LTD, All-City Electric Queen, Salsa Timberjack, or Marin Pine Mountain can hold 27.5+ and should be on this list.


Can the 2015 Kona Unit fit 27.5 plus tires? I know it can't fit the 29+, as that was the 2017 onward models


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I know 2020 got the change from 27.5+ to 29x2.6 with a 1* slacker(from 69* to 68*) hta.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Another one to add to the 27.5x2.8 list. The Pivot Trail 429. Fits 29x2.6(close but not cigar) or 27.5x2.8. Pivot Updates the Trail 429 - BIKEPACKING.com


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Guerrilla Gravity Shred Dogg and Megatrail fit up to 2.8 tires.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Another 27.5+ bike. The Otso Fenrir, which fits 27.5x2.8 rear or 29x2.6 & looks to be a Kona Unit competitor at a higher price. It comes spec'ed with the Enve mountain fork so it can go up to 29x3.0 front. Might be able to fit 29x2.8 in the rear if you live in the dry. https://bikepacking.com/news/introducing-the-otso-fenrir/


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Canfield Tilt also fits 27.5 x 2.8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

